# A couple more questions



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Okay so I'm entering my birds in a show and I have a few more (probobly stupid) questions. 
How old does a bird need to be before it is considered an old cock or old hen?

After my entry has been sent in will they send me some time of confirmation with a cage # that I'm supposed to put the birds in when I get to the show? 

I was competitive in horse shows for years and there were usually some sort of rules and class judging schedule that came with the entry form, the pigeon show entry form really doesn't give any info at all so this is all a little confusing, especially seeing as how I (obviously) don't really know what I'm doing yet. Any help I can get with these questions is appreciated


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I have never did a show and know nothing of them, however to me a OLD PIGEON could possibly be a 2yr old or older, i say this because birds under a year old are considered Young Birds, and birds a year old are called Yearlings...this is just a thought, who knows, maybe after me posting this soemone will come on with the correct information. For what its worth i hope this helps.

Good luck with the show and kick butt!!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Normal Show Rules*

First, to answer your question about old and young: Young birds are defined as those which have been banded in the current year (show season extends from mid-year until about March of the following year) AND is banded with that year's seamless band of the correct size.

Old birds do not need to be seamless banded, although it is recommended, and can be any age. Many, and I hope most, show will not allow plastic spiral or clip-on numbered bands. 

Show schedules and rules are generally found on entry forms or in an accompanying booklet. Schedules for judging are quite flexible, and entries should be in place and ready to be judged any time during the shows scheduled times and dates. If there is a specialty club meet at an all variety show, the specialty club takes care of all aspects of its breed(s) judging.

Having been active in the exhibition of other critters, you might find pigeon shows somewhat disorganized and delightfully laid back.


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Cool thanks for the info. My entry form is in the mail and I'm definitely psyched!
And yes, the pigeon hobby in general is a lot more laid back (not to mention cheaper!) than the equine hobby.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

taylorr,
Are you showing at Sturbridge? Yes, you just check in, make sure you're in plenty of time . Shows have a time you have to be cooped in by for judging.
Daryl


----------

